# Loblaws to spin off Choice Properties



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Special meeting to take place. Vote on spinning off Loblaw's ~62% ownership of Choice Properties REIT. Weston to acquire the Choice Properties shares while Loblaws share owners (excluding Weston) will receive a fraction of a Weston share per Loblaws share. Dividends will be increased resulting in ~24% dividend increase for Loblaws share owners (if they retain the Weston shares)

Or, at least that is my quick take after speed reading the circular. 

We don't own a lot of Loblaws, so not to excited about this. Not one of our better stock picks back in 2003!


----------

